# Mono, your thoughts



## regexorcist (Feb 1, 2010)

Is Mono a godsend that brings everything together
or
Is Mono an evil contamination that we will have to deal with

your thoughts...


----------



## zithe (Feb 1, 2010)

Mono as in Monaural audio or as the disease?

They both suck.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_(software)
?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone wanted to use one of my .NET applications on Linux and of course, the only way to do that is via Mono.  The only thing I had to modify in my code is changing \ to / in filepaths.  Because of that, it gets a thumbs up in my book.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Someone wanted to use one of my .NET applications on Linux and of course, the only way to do that is via Mono.  The only thing I had to modify in my code is changing \ to / in filepaths.  Because of that, it gets a thumbs up in my book.



http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Someone wanted to use one of my .NET applications on Linux and of course, the only way to do that is via Mono.  The only thing I had to modify in my code is changing \ to / in filepaths.  Because of that, it gets a thumbs up in my book.



That does sound pretty ace indeed. I even find it odd that Mono doesn't do this translation itself.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes this mono http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

IMHO, Linux doesn't need it and is better off without it.
I don't think the Gnome project should have used it, 
and I don't use Gnome for that very reason 
(and the fact that it's a bloated behemoth)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> That does sound pretty ace indeed. I even find it odd that Mono doesn't do this translation itself.


Me too, but in a way, I am happy.  If I don't want the application to be used on Linux, it won't work unless I make those neccessary changes: a weak but effective security measure.


----------



## Melcar (Feb 2, 2010)

Mono.  Just one of the many incarnations of evil .


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 2, 2010)

A little more insight into the Mono project...



> Mono and Microsoft’s patents
> For more details on this topic, see Software patents and free software and Novell#Agreement with Microsoft.
> 
> Mono’s implementation of those components of the .NET stack not submitted to the ECMA for standardization has been the source of patent violation concerns for much of the life of the project. In particular, discussion has taken place about whether Microsoft could destroy the Mono project through patent suits.
> ...



source: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_%28software%29

Probably best to stay completely out of Microsoft Legal Spider Web

Anything that uses a Monkey for a logo and is named
after a disease should (at all costs) be avoided


----------

